# Only wants to sleep on top of me



## MissJean (Mar 3, 2016)

Yep, my baby is very particular. He is 2 months and only wants to sleep on top of me horizontally after he's been fed. He won't sleep vertically. He won't sleep next to me. I am mostly okay with this, but I have a few concerns that our pediatrician wasn't helpful in addressing. She's the "he needs to sleep in a crib" and that's that kind.

1. He's going to eventually outgrow this position, I'm sure. Any ideas on how to get him used to other positions? I do like co-sleeping since he can easily eat and then fall right back to sleep. I get 8 hours of sleep, guys! I only wake up once or twice for a minute to switch which boobs he's at.

2. Flat spots. He switches sides during the night, but his face just smooshes blissfully into my upper arm. He only gets time on his back during the day. Does anyone have any personal experience with babies that demand to sleep on top of you? Was this ever an issue? The doctor felt his head and said it was fine, but the paranoia I have lingers. I'm scared his face is going to get weirdly bent out of shape. (new mommy paranoia is intense here)

3. Any tips on how I can make sure this is safe? I basically just nurse him to sleep in the cradle position and then lay back propped up on pillows. Under the arm he's sleeping on is a small cushion to make sure my arm stays up and he won't slide off. I'm not sure if this is preferable safety-wise.


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

I was always nervous to co-sleep, but I couldn't get the little one to sleep unless I was holding him, and then I put him in his bassinet.

I hope that someone that done this can provide you some more tips


----------



## WallaWallaMamma (Dec 14, 2013)

Both of my kids were like that but outgrew it when they were about three months. For them, it was because they had a tiny bit of reflux and nursing to sleep and then laying totally flat was uncomfortable.

To be honest, there are safety risks to sleeping that way. Newborns can always surprise you with how young they start to roll over, or away from your sleeping nest. I would keep practicing a different arrangement that you feel is 100% safe. Are baby swings still kosher for nap time? That might be an option if the crib is too lonely.


----------



## catherinedole (Mar 7, 2016)

MissJean said:


> Yep, my baby is very particular. He is 2 months and only wants to sleep on top of me horizontally after he's been fed. He won't sleep vertically. He won't sleep next to me. I am mostly okay with this, but I have a few concerns that our pediatrician wasn't helpful in addressing. She's the "he needs to sleep in a crib" and that's that kind.
> 
> 1. He's going to eventually outgrow this position, I'm sure. Any ideas on how to get him used to other positions? I do like co-sleeping since he can easily eat and then fall right back to sleep. I get 8 hours of sleep, guys! I only wake up once or twice for a minute to switch which boobs he's at.
> 
> ...


My brother's son also was be able to sleep only verticaly on top of mum or dad. With time, they finally taught him to sleep in bed and now when he has 16 months he doesn't have any problems with sleeping alone in his bed.


----------



## sageowl (Nov 16, 2010)

Both my kids were like that for the first month or two--They both had reflux as babies. I think it's somewhere between two and three months I tried to transition them to sleeping next to me, instead of on me. Always had to prop them up with an incline pillow though if they were sleeping somewhere else like in a bassinet. The first couple of months are always kind of crazy, your main concern is finding anything that works. But yeah you're not alone, I think babies when they're firstborn, and still in that fourth trimester phase, like a lot of body contact with mama.


----------



## Zooey Barnett (Aug 31, 2016)

Our newborn twins like to sleep on their daddy's belly (but not on mine LOL :laugh. They look so sweet together. 
But it's only for naps during the day, at night they sleep in cribs. Personally I think sleeping on the top of the parent is great for babies, it calms them and being close to warm and loving parents is the best for them


----------

